# My two Lil pups :)



## RemudaOne (Oct 6, 2012)

They've been enjoying the (much) cooler weather. They'll be two yrs. Jan. 9. 

I haven't tried attaching a video before, lets see if it works....

Well not so much. Maybe I can insert a link...   Take #2

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/IMG_2813.mp4


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well nuts ... it wouldn't open for me...just showed the broken sign and wouldn't load...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2012)

Worked for me. Looks like they were very happy to play.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 7, 2012)

The link works for me too, they are both gorgeous! What are your Great Pyr's mixed with RemudaOne? I'm curious as to how one of those sisters got her beautiful black markings


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Grazer . It's funny but both of the parents look like the white one.  I really don't know what the mix is since the guy I got them from rattled off just about every known (common) LGD breed.  After I'd had them about a year, he stopped by here and was shocked at the color too.  I have my own theory and I mentioned it to him but he was adamant (and maybe a little insulted, haha!) that it wasn't possible.  I think there's some border collie in there somewhere. The marked one is Sophie and she is..... intense.... Kind of like some BCs I've known.  Now granted, any border collie male visiting his place would have had to get past his male GP mix and I just don't know if that could have happened. But perhaps one of the parents mother or father..... I'm not adamant about purebreds.  I just wanted dogs that would do their job and these girls are great at that 

His dogs have the run of his 82 acres and the fences are not such that they would keep the dogs in if they wanted to leave so maybe the dam went for a stroll at some point. Your guess is as good as mine but I can tell you that Sophie and Penny's personalities could not be more different. Thank you for the compliment , I love it now that they are putting on all of the winter hair and undercoat.  Makes them look so awesome.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you're right about your hunch and I have feeling Sophie and Penny might have different sires (maybe like you said the dam went for a stroll while she was in heat lol)
Sophie definitely reminds me of a few Great Pyr's and Maremma's I've seen that were 75 % purebred and 25 % mixed with a Border Collie. 
But then again who knows lol, I'm glad you are happy with both of them...good working, stable dogs are worth their weight in gold so to speak.

I completely agree, the winter coat is going to make them look even more stunning. Especially when they get those lion like manes. You should take lots and lots of pictures of them when the snow falls


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

Remuda,  thanks for sharing.  They are beautiful!!  And what fun they were having.  

Not that it matters at all...as you say, you love them and they are doing a great  job for you.  That is what counts.  But if you look up Karakachan images on the internet, you will see some that have similar markings to your pup with the black.  Ours are Great Pyr x Karakachan.  Like you say, who knows and it doesn't matter.  I think we all like to try and solve the mysteries in life.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 8, 2012)

Fun video clip of the girls. They look great!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Stubborn, thanks for the heads up! I did search some images and the coloring is quite similar . The only flaw in my border collie theory is that she has zero herding behavior so perhaps you've uncovered part of the mystery. One of the images I saw was a dam with tiny pups. Her coloring was very close as Sophie has speckles all over. Then another image of a head shot was really close to what she looks like . 

Again, thanks and its always interesting to me, looking at all of the different breeds.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 9, 2012)

Alongside the Karakachan, the Bucovina Shepherd Dog, the Tornjak and some Central Asian Shepherds can be found with quite similar coloring too. But being that they are so rare in U.S. I don't know how big the chance is of Sophie being mixed with those breeds. It would be really cool if she was though


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 9, 2012)

They are beautiful. I loved seeing them play,. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

